
Ask HN: Making this clearer for normal humans? - DamonHD
https://youcsa.org.uk/openTRV/demo.html
======
DamonHD
Still working on explaining to people how we can save half their eating
money/carbon and keep them comfortable. What are we missing here?

(Yes, I know that HN readers are not normal in a good way, but cluebat
gratefully received anyhow!)

